# Paypal Payments



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Having seen the rise in the number of people being scammed ( at least in their eyes) would it not be an idea to avoid paying with the gift option on paypal . Could the rules be amended to remove adverts with this as a condition?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I take the vast majority of my Paypal payments as a gift to avoid the fees, I also take payment by direct bank transfer.

I would certainly recommend people are more wary of who they are buying from if paying as a gift, I have been stung myself by Stubert and had no recourse as it was done as a gift :x .

However if you are buying from someone you "know" through the forum or at least is a prolific user then I think the danger is drastically reduced and I have made many transactions this way - both paying and receiving payment without issue.

I think to ban paying as a gift is pointless, as people don't necessarily advertise how they will take payment anyway and if this blanket rule was brought in it would change nothing; as when the prospective purchaser contacted the seller, the seller could at *this* point advise that they take payment via Paypal as a gift.

I think it would be a good idea to put some sort of warning in the for sale section to advise those that are not aware that although paying as a gift through Paypal avoids fees, it does have its downsides.

Charlie


----------

